# Looking for club



## crappiefool (May 2, 2017)

Looking for a hunting club within an hour of Byron. Would like the club to have a pond so that I can also take my 3 year old son fishing. Anyone have anything?


----------



## DoeMaster (May 16, 2017)

*Re:*



crappiefool said:


> Looking for a hunting club within an hour of Byron. Would like the club to have a pond so that I can also take my 3 year old son fishing. Anyone have anything?



I also live in Byron and may have just the property you're looking for.  Call me at (478) 542-3287 Pat


----------

